# Tally 4.5 In Windows XP



## hikapil (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not able to run Tally 4.5 on Windows XP. Can any tell me what the problem is and if someone can provide me a solution. I will be thankfull to him.


----------



## sailendra (Nov 26, 2004)

You cant run tally 4.5 under windows xp. you need to boot into dos to get to run it. Make a dos boot disk and boot from that. Install tally onto a  fat32 drive and run it from there.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 26, 2004)

Pnetronics the makes of tally has stopped the support for tally 4.5... Really upgrading to tally 6 is worth it..
  Another thing ....You can make a dual boot Os if you cannot do without Tally 4.5 rather than everytime booting in Dos...


----------



## hikapil (Nov 26, 2004)

*Thanks Buddy*

Thanks buddy for this help.
But I want someone who can help me in running it in Windows XP itself.


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 26, 2004)

First of all, please use the Search feature before starting a new topic. This way it would save a lot of time both for you and us.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/digit_search.png

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8849

---

Anyways in addition to the reply that I posted in the above thread, you might be interested in trying out this sofware called as DOSBox. DOSBox is a real DOS Emulator. Tally should run fine within DOS Box.

*dosbox.sourceforge.net/


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## hikapil (Nov 26, 2004)

First, Thanks for the great help.



			
				[deXter said:
			
		

> ]First of all, please use the Search feature before starting a new topic. This way it would save a lot of time both for you and us.



In future this will not happen from my side.

Thanks Again


----------

